# Hello



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello to all that like to go Bump in the Night.
I like to build Stalk-about Costumes with built in sound systems.
Hope to find others here that like the over sized costume World.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum. 

Perhaps you can share some construction techniques on your Stalkabouts.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

Well thank you all, as soon as I can figure out how to get some pictures posted I will be glad to share pictures of my new build and how I build mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Vil Nice stalkabout!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Good looking stalkaround.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing an instructional on how you build them.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! I want to build a stalkaround for my husband to wear next year on Halloween. I was going to buy one...but if you post a tutorial...I won't have to, I can make one instead....(hint, hint)
P.S. Your stalkaround looks GREAT!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum! 
Killer stalkaround costume! I'm curious to see what's underneath.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your Stalk-about is Smokin'


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on your stalkaround! I did a stalkaround, but it is very heavy. I will eventually have to reconstruct it. Hopefully we will see some inside shots of your stalkaround in the future. Anyway welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

This video is the frame of my stalk-about and yes with everything I carry for that much sound its about 65 to 70 pounds dry. Why I say dry, I got caught in a rain storm at Westport village and with 15 yards of fabric was over 100.


----------



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

Now I gotta say that this forum and the people and things of the night here are making feel more at home. Thank all of you for the Great welcome that I did not feel from other places I have been. If some one can tell this empty Headed fool here how I can get my pc pictures posted on this forum that would be great .Do I need like 10 post or something to unlock that or what?


----------



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

So i have done 10 post and now i sit here and bang my skull on my keyboard and can not post pics from my pc. I will try to find a way to do this so I can post a how to build a stalk-about on this forum. Yea now I can post Pictures. This is my prototype I made to see if it would work out and no sound system in it.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Nice stalk arounds. I hope you stick around.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome. That's a great stalk around.


----------



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

Well thank you all for the welcome. Spent the day in the snow inside of Vile shooting some more video should have another one to post when we get it all sorted out.


----------

